# Britt for good home



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I just got off the phone with the couple who I got my pup from a couple of months ago. They had a home fall through for the last pup, and need to find a good home for him. It is a male, he's gonna be a big boy(for a brittany), and on the 8th of January he will be 5 months old. The couple who had the litter are very good people, not breeders, but this pup will come with akc registration/lineage information. They can explain to you the full story on how they got this litter. They are located in Murray Utah, and are not looking to sell this pup, rather find a great loving home and recover some of the money they have invested into his well being. As anybody who has raised a dog knows, they cost hundreds of dollars, especially as pups. I would be nice for them to get $150-$100. He is current on shots and they have all the vet info.

I will tell you his sister(my pup) is an excellent dog. When she runs, even if it's just in the yard, it is the most beautiful sight ever. Her disposition is great. Happy, birdy as hell, and has an incredible hunt drive/natural point. These dogs are smart, and unless they get daily stimulation they will destroy your house and end up in a kennel; and we really don't want that for this dog. Here's a picture of my grouse at 3 months old-










If you are interested, please contact:
Terry & Mark Busse
[email protected]
801-685-0415

Could a member of the utahbirddog site please post this up over there? 
Any feel free to pass it on to any other sites/forums.


----------

